# strategy over 3.5- channel Telegram



## AutoPicks (Aug 12, 2021)

Hello everyone, I am here to tell you about a sports betting project, the name is AutoPicks, it is a fully automated bot, specialized in the over / under 3.5 goals market, the strategy focuses on matches "in Live" the system based on Machine Learning sends an Investment signal when a series of conditions is met. This strategy has been made thanks to a database of thousands of matches, we have data since 2015 of all price crosses 30 minutes before the match until the end.

Do not expect him to win all the bets, it is a statistical system, he bets a lot and is limited to trying to generate a positive mathematical expectation. To receive these bets we have a telegram channel and every time the automatic system sends an order you will receive a notification with the match, quota and recommended amount to bet.
Also say that we have been with this channel since July 2020, I attach some system statistics, in addition to the link to the premium channel which we are giving free for a while to publicize the product, enter without any commitment, we wait for you


SUMMARY FROM THE BEGINNING:
TOTAL PROFITABILITY: 194.28%
MAX DRAW DOWN: 13.31%
YIELD: 12.8%
NUMBER OF BETS: 1253

LINK: https://t.me/joinchat/TyLlCaAZ_cy4gfqb


----------



## Yanek (Aug 21, 2021)

Очень полезная информация.


----------

